# Bear Taxidermist



## labzrule (Apr 13, 2010)

My sister got her first bear this weekend and we are trying to find a quality taxidermist to do a full body mount for her. I have tried Packout but his site is down and we are unable to contact him. Any other recomendations near the SLC area?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PM'd you packout's cell #.


-DallanC


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Jeremy Judkins - 801-694-4466
http://judkinscustomtaxidermy.com/home/3090053
Located in salt lake city


----------

